# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Dwarf fruit trees in large pots...- A large burrowing insect lives in the pot????

## BLOKE1

Gday, i have a dwarf citrus tree in a pot. In the soil making holes and throwing soil literally up in the air out of the pot is a large insect/s -- looks like a cross between a large grasshopper, cochroach- scorpion, brown coloured etc..... 
Do you know what it is and how to get rid of it without damaging the tree itself or having to replant the tree?

----------


## Marc

A photo would help.

----------


## ajm

> Gday, i have a dwarf citrus tree in a pot. In the soil making holes and throwing soil literally up in the air out of the pot is a large insect/s -- looks like a cross between a large grasshopper, cochroach- scorpion, brown coloured etc..... 
> Do you know what it is and how to get rid of it without damaging the tree itself or having to replant the tree?

  Use your slipper.

----------


## droog

Large grasshopper, cochroach- scorpion insecticide !   
Might need a bit more information, a photo is worth a thousand words.

----------


## craka

It's not a citrus stink bug is it?

----------


## D2R

Is it a Mole Cricket?

----------


## Marc

Mole cricket

----------


## Marc

Rabbit

----------


## Marc

Pig ... sort of.  :Smilie:

----------

